# Strezov Sampling: Twin Tupans



## StrezovSampling (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, everyone, 

we're happy to announce the release of "Twin Tupans" - an ensemble of two ethnic Bulgarian 'tupan' drums and more than 65 RR's on the patches! /\~O 

A tupan is a two-sided drum which is played with a beater on one side and a small stick on the other. Twin Tupans aims to provide ethnic flavors, as well as to aid in serving large, cinematic layers. The library is dry, and has two mike positions: room and close.

TWIN TUPANS

The library was recorded in "Loud-Fi" studio - the same studio where we recorded "Thunder", so the two libraries can blend together nicely. You can buy "Twin Tupans" for the introductory price of* $99 till 25th August. *

[flash width=600 height=150 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/8681663[/flash]

*More demos coming soon!*

Kindest regards,
the Strezov Sampling team


----------



## VSTBuzz (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow sounds very nice. Looking forward to this!


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 15, 2013)

Does the 80% discount is valid for this product?

To be fair to everyone that already used it, I think it should not be valid for this new product.


----------



## tmm (Aug 15, 2013)

Funny (& simultaneously pretty seriously disappointing) - I just used my 80% coupon 2 days ago to pick up Thunder (the only Strezov lib I didn't have yet  ), and was pretty disappointed when I realized that all the different instruments in the patches sounded at the same time (meaning, you couldn't play the tupans / bass drum / toms / etc separately). I was just thinking, "why not have the drums separated? I'll have a hard time coming up with a use for anything but the snares..."

and then... this gets announced.



Ryan99 @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Does the 80% discount is valid for this product?
> 
> To be fair to everyone that already used it, I think it should not be valid for this new product.



I think I might agree; either that, or allow those who have to still use it for this, too. I was under the impression that nothing new was coming out until after the coupon's time period was up (meaning, specifically, until Storm Choir II was done), or I would have waited until the last day or two.

(To that end, is there anything else we can expect coming soon?)

I definitely would have used my coupon on this instead of Thunder if a) I'd known Thunder didn't have separate instruments (I wouldn't have even considered buying it if I'd known that), and b) I'd known this was coming.

On the upside, it sounds great!


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 15, 2013)

I used the code earlier this week, so it would be unfair to not get the discount for a couple of days to early if others that didn't use the code yet can get a discount for this. 

Since the Storm Choir II funding was a group effort, the same rules should apply to everyone regarding a discount on this new offering.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for your replies and questions, guys.



Ryan99 @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Does the 80% discount is valid for this product?



No, the discount code from Storm Choir II campaign is not valid for this product. Per the Indiegogo campaign, the code's only applicable to "all _existing_ Strezov Sampling products" which at the time of the campaign was solely: Storm I, Thunder, Tickle, Rogue, and Cornucopia. These are the only products that the 80% discount can be used on.

In other words, _Twin Tupans and all products that follow are not discountable via the 80% Storm II discount._ The only products that were ever valid for 80% discount were the ones which were existing during the campaign.

The duration of time that the code is valid lasts until September 20th. 



tmm said:


> Funny (& simultaneously pretty seriously disappointing) - I just used my 80% coupon 2 days ago to pick up Thunder (the only Strezov lib I didn't have yet  ), and was pretty disappointed when I realized that all the different instruments in the patches sounded at the same time (meaning, you couldn't play the tupans / bass drum / toms / etc separately). I was just thinking, "why not have the drums separated? I'll have a hard time coming up with a use for anything but the snares..."
> 
> and then... this gets announced.





tmm said:


> I definitely would have used my coupon on this instead of Thunder if a) I'd known Thunder didn't have separate instruments (I wouldn't have even considered buying it if I'd known that), and b) I'd known this was coming.



Hi, tmm,

Thunder is indeed 'instrument combinations' as it is advertised on it's product page, but Twin Tupans is only [two] tupans, so it may be closer to your preference. 



> (To that end, is there anything else we can expect coming soon?)



Yes, there will be product releases before Storm II.


Hopefully this clarified some things.

Cheers


----------



## jules (Aug 15, 2013)

$99 ip ? :shock: A that price point, stromdrums 3 should have only 4 instruments... And (forgive my ignorance), but what's the point in having 65 rr's ? (if it's not the sum of all the layers rr's). Sorry for that but this product is puzzling me 0oD


----------



## tmm (Aug 15, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Thunder is indeed 'instrument combinations' as it is advertised on it's product page...



I took this to mean, "patches with different combinations of instruments", meaning, for ex, The Hulk would have 2 concert bass drums, 2 detuned timpani, 1 kick drum, and 3 low toms, each available for playing. That would still be "instrument combinations". It wasn't clear to me that it was "combinations of instruments all playing at the same time". It could potentially be a little more useful if, instead of 13 patches, each containing 2 octaves of the same hit (couldn't this have been done on just 1 or 2 keys?), there was a master patch that had all 13 combinations, so that you could at least get some variation from a single patch. Oh well, though, Thunder's off to the backup drive for now.

Yes, Twin Tupans sounds like something I'd be much more interested in, but I think I'll hold off for now.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 15, 2013)

Looking forward to your other releases!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 15, 2013)

Twin Tupans includes:

Beater normal hits
Beater Rimshot hits
Beater Flams
Beater Double Flams

Stick normal hits
Stick Flams
Stick Double Flams

Tempo-sync performances with overdub option (up to 3x) and variations

Tupan Hybrid Hits (processed beater patch)

Bonus patches: deep hits, dry tom ensemble (with rr), hall tom ensemble (with rr), and timpani ensemble (with rr)


----------



## 667 (Aug 15, 2013)

Has it really come to this where $99 for a 3+GB library of deep sampled drums (multiple articulations, huge RR / layers, etc.) is considered too expensive? I cannot understand this mindset. I think it's priced right in line with or maybe even discounted from what I would expect from other Kontakt devs (Soundiron, 8Dio, etc.)


----------



## tmm (Aug 15, 2013)

MA-Simon @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Honestly, seeing as Thunder ia priced at 99$ for 13 Instrument Sections vs 2 Single drums, I am a little bit shocked by the 129$ pricing.
> 
> Though maybe you did sample the drum extremely deep with lots of articulations besides the RR?



Despite it's 13 sections, Thunder basically just has 1 articulation per instrument combo. The Tupans have a lot more to them, and IMO are in the ballpark of a rreasonable price. Compare w/ other dedicated, more highly-articulated percussion libraries (ex: any of the 8Dio Epic Perc, all $60-$200). If anything, Thunder might be a little overpriced.



667 @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Has it really come to this where $99 for a 3+GB library of deep sampled drums (multiple articulations, huge RR / layers, etc.) is considered too expensive? I cannot understand this mindset. I think it's priced right in line with or maybe even discounted from what I would expect from other Kontakt devs (Soundiron, 8Dio, etc.)



+1 The price is definitely in the right ballpark, fully justified by the number of articulations, flexibility, and quality.


----------



## jules (Aug 15, 2013)

667 @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> Has it really come to this where $99 for a 3+GB library of deep sampled drums (multiple articulations, huge RR / layers, etc.) is considered too expensive? I cannot understand this mindset. I think it's priced right in line with or maybe even discounted from what I would expect from other Kontakt devs (Soundiron, 8Dio, etc.)


Without questioning the quality of the library, i don't agree, but it's just my opinion. I also find some 8dio/soundiron solo perc libs overpriced (and some like circle bells or apocalypse perc, underpriced). A matter of taste !


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 15, 2013)

> Has it really come to this where $99 for a 3+GB library of deep sampled drums (multiple articulations, huge RR / layers, etc.) is considered too expensive? I cannot understand this mindset. I think it's priced right in line with or maybe even discounted from what I would expect from other Kontakt devs (Soundiron, 8Dio, etc.)



Guys, I am sorry. There was no Information on the website prior to askin. Since I also own Thunder, I expected these drums to be in the same mold. 
I did not know about the detailed articulations and the bonus contend.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 15, 2013)

I do remember when it first came out and it was very clear on the site, and here, that it was an ensemble.


----------



## dannthr (Aug 15, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Thu Aug 15 said:


> No, the discount code from Storm Choir II campaign is not valid for this product. Per the Indiegogo campaign, the code's only applicable to "all _existing_ Strezov Sampling products" which at the time of the campaign was solely: Storm I, Thunder, Tickle, Rogue, and Cornucopia. These are the only products that the 80% discount can be used on.
> 
> In other words, _Twin Tupans and all products that follow are not discountable via the 80% Storm II discount._ The only products that were ever valid for 80% discount were the ones which were existing during the campaign.
> 
> The duration of time that the code is valid lasts until September 20th.



Why would you put a time limit on the code AND limit the valid products? If you're limiting the valid products, does it really matter how long the code lasts? You're more likely to generate an eventual sale if you let the code be valid for an indefinite time on limited products, or a limited time on any product.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 15, 2013)

There shouldn't even be a discussion about price here. George has given more discounts that I've seen in the last 6 months than probably any other developer out there. I support George 100% because he keeps his prices affordable and gives monster deals to everyone at some point, as well as making great libraries . He even donated 2 extra 60% discounts codes for me to raffle with my 80% off code a few days ago. Soundiron and Impact Soundworks also put together great deals and bundles for customers to purchase at affordable prices. These companies should be applauded for their efforts , not have the pricing be examined when a new product comes out and wonder why it is priced at the level it is. I'm not trying to stir the pot here, but just stating facts . Remember there are other sample library companies out there that shall remain nameless, that really don't give much of a discount or rarely ever have sales. Regardless , let's move on and discuss the library.

Twin Tupans sounds like it will fit right in with the slew of other percussion drum libraries out there. It has a full , rich sound comparable to the Frame drum or Taiko. It is apparently played similar to the janggu , a Korean two sided drum shaped like an hourglass. The demo songs really show you that it can be bigger or softer depending on your use of it. I am looking forward to picking Twin Tupans up to complement a few of the other percussive drum libraries I have picked up recently.

Check out this vid showing a solo tupan performance : http://youtu.be/Rvi6a1Oiv4A


----------



## dannthr (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, if it's okay with Mr. Strezov for me to give my coupon away as well...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey there, 

in order to lose any confusion between "Thunder" and "Twin Tupans", here's a comparison list: 

Thunder: Dry cinematic tutti percussion ensembles
- 13 instrument combinations 
- dynamics from ppp to fff 
- 8xRR
- ~1.4 GB content

Twin Tupans
- a small ensemble of two tupans, played by two different musicians
- up to 65+ RR (differs for different patches) - functionality to overdub 2x/4x
- different types of articulations (beater hits / stick hits / flams / double flams / rimshots)
- dynamics from pp to fff 
- additional hybrid and bonus content
- performance (with 3x overdub) patch with different 'loops', recorded in 80 and 120 bpm - tempo synced 
- ~3 GB content

Hope this helps clarify things.

As for the coupons - since this is a new product, it cannot be bought with a discount code from the Storm II campaign. 

Twin Tupans and all products that follow are not discountable via the 80% Storm II discount. They are outside the scope of that promo which was limited to "existing" products at the time of the campaign. Those codes work through Sept. 20th, 2013. I think that this is the fairest way, since some of the people will buy the products right after Storm II campaign ended, and some of them will take the time. Personally I think that a month is more than enough to buy a product with a 80% discount code - if you are interested in buying it. This is why we placed a deadline, and also this is how our site works. 

@dannthr, yes, you can give your 80% discount code away - please, feel free to do so if you wish. Thank you for contributing to our IndieGoGo crowd fund!

Cheers,

George


----------



## RasmusFors (Aug 16, 2013)

There are overpriced percussion out there, but this is certainly not one. The library sounds good and the price seems very fair to me


----------

